# LCD Screen replacement



## slim2fattycake (Aug 21, 2008)

Can anyone tell me where I can get replacements for LCD screens? I have a friend that has a Sharp 42" LCD HDTV. The bad thing is that its screen is cracked. He said it turns on and everything works fine but its just cracked really bad. I cannot find any place online that sells LCD replacements besides for laptops.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

You might have better luck in the repair sections here:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/service-support/


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

A replacement LCD would most likely cost quite a bit depending on the model. I could actually cost more than the TV if special ordered from the manufacturer. That's because typically TVs are loss leaders in big box stores and tend to sell at or below cost. That cost is also reduced due to large volume orders and special deals between the manufacturer and the retailer.

Decent 42" LCD's can be had for under $1000 these days and more price drops are around the corner during the Xmas season.

A viable option is to search around for a used or damaged LCD with the same model LCD panel. Often times the ballast or back-light will go and people just ditch and buy new thinking the TV is dead. Salvage the parts from the one to repair the other. It can be pretty hard to find a replacement that way however and you have to be diligent.

You could try Ebay, kijiji.com, a local electronics recycler, a local TV shop or contact the manufacturer.


----------



## slim2fattycake (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks. Ebay was no help. I'll try the other places.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

slim2fattycake said:


> Can anyone tell me where I can get replacements for LCD screens? I have a friend that has a Sharp 42" LCD HDTV. The bad thing is that its screen is cracked. He said it turns on and everything works fine but its just cracked really bad. I cannot find any place online that sells LCD replacements besides for laptops.


LCD screens for television displays are not quite as generic as laptop screens. You would have to buy this screen through a Sharp authorized parts distributor. I am not even sure that they will sell it to you. Some Sharp parts in the past have only been sold to ASCs (authorized service centers). Even if you can buy it, it will likely be more than the cost of a replacement set, as has been suggested. 

I believe that Encompass and Andrews are Sharp parts distributors.


----------



## slim2fattycake (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks. I am looking through them now.


----------

